# Lines through photos problem.



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 7, 2007)

When I take photos there are black lines through my photos. 
A similar problem happened to my other camera. 
I don't know whats wrong with it or why it's happening. 
I've searched about the problem, but I really couldn't find anything. 

If anyone knows about this or has any information please let me know, I would really appreciate it.  Thank you.


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 7, 2007)

lines through the files or lines through the prints?


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I haven't printed any photos of the ones with the lines through them. Umm but I'm not sure what files are, but I guess it's the files. 

I took my memory card out and took a picture with the auto memory to see if it was the memory card that was messing up. I think its the camera because the photo came out with lines.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 7, 2007)

Were you photographing lines by any chance ?  In all seriousness unless you post a picture we could guess at the problem all day.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 7, 2007)

Alright here is a photo.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the photo. Couple of questions.  What make/model of camera?  What were the conditions before and during the time you took the picture?  Does it happen every time?  Have you tried a different memory card? Have you contacted the manufacturer?

Knowing the equipment could help.  As for conditions, did you happen to leave the camera in the sun in a hot car or something of that sort.  High heat is bad for sensors.  There could be a lot of things that could cause problems.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 7, 2007)

Well the camera is a Kodak EasyShare C433 my other camera that has the similar problem is also a  Kodak. 

The conditions when this started happening was in a cool room. I was taking photos and then all of a sudden it started doing that. Then I took some more to test it out and then it was okay, but then as I took more photos it started messing up again and it's still messed up so now it happens every time I take a photo.

Yes I have switched out the memory card with another one and it does the same thing. I also took out the memory card and took a photo with the auto memory and it did the same thing. 

No I haven't contacted the manufacturer yet, do you think I should?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 8, 2007)

InTheViewFinder said:


> Well the camera is a Kodak EasyShare C433 my other camera that has the similar problem is also a  Kodak.
> 
> The conditions when this started happening was in a cool room. I was taking photos and then all of a sudden it started doing that. Then I took some more to test it out and then it was okay, but then as I took more photos it started messing up again and it's still messed up so now it happens every time I take a photo.
> 
> ...



Well that sounds like it rules out a heat problem and the memory card.  Curious that both are Kodaks.  In checking Kodak's site it does suggest that it could be a low rechargeable battery problem.  Try recharging the battery and take some pictures then.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 8, 2007)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well that sounds like it rules out a heat problem and the memory card.  Curious that both are Kodaks.  In checking Kodak's site it does suggest that it could be a low rechargeable battery problem.  Try recharging the battery and take some pictures then.




Okay I will defiantly try that. Thank you so much!


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I charged up my batteries and took some photos and they still have lines through them. 

Umm..


----------



## table1349 (Oct 9, 2007)

InTheViewFinder said:


> Well I charged up my batteries and took some photos and they still have lines through them.
> 
> Umm..



Well it sounds to me like it is the time to call Kodak cause you got me stumped.   They have a service center number on their website.  

Keep in mind that depending on the age of the camera it may not be worth messing with unless it is under warranty or it has great sentimental value, like your great lost aunt Sophie gave it to you right before she was lost in the jungles of Africa on safari, never to be seen again.  Sorry, getting a bit melodramatic there.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 10, 2007)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well it sounds to me like it is the time to call Kodak cause you got me stumped.   They have a service center number on their website.
> 
> Keep in mind that depending on the age of the camera it may not be worth messing with unless it is under warranty or it has great sentimental value, like your great lost aunt Sophie gave it to you right before she was lost in the jungles of Africa on safari, never to be seen again.  Sorry, getting a bit melodramatic there.



 Aww haha it's okay. 

Well I haven't even had the camera a year. I will call the service center. 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 11, 2007)

i'd just throw it away and buy a new one.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 11, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> i'd just throw it away and buy a new one.




Well I'm looking at some cameras and trying to figure out which one I can buy, cameras are expensive. 

Umm..


----------



## jedithebomber (Oct 11, 2007)

I have seen similar problems before. It will require replacement of the main board. Since its a Kodak, toss it and buy a new camera, you will spend twice what its work trying to repair it. 

Unfortunately these little budget cameras are not made to last.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 12, 2007)

jedithebomber said:


> I have seen similar problems before. It will require replacement of the main board. Since its a Kodak, toss it and buy a new camera, you will spend twice what its work trying to repair it.
> 
> Unfortunately these little budget cameras are not made to last.



Would you know any reasons why a camera would do that? I'm trying to figure out if I did something to cause it, so if I get a new camera I would know not do it. I know from gryphonslair99 said that heat was bad for the sensors. 

That's what I was wondering about if the cost of the repair would be the cost of a new camera. 

That would be awesome if they did though, some cameras out there are really expensive.


----------



## jedithebomber (Oct 12, 2007)

InTheViewFinder said:


> Would you know any reasons why a camera would do that? I'm trying to figure out if I did something to cause it, so if I get a new camera I would know not do it. I know from gryphonslair99 said that heat was bad for the sensors.
> 
> That's what I was wondering about if the cost of the repair would be the cost of a new camera.
> 
> That would be awesome if they did though, some cameras out there are really expensive.



On average the cost of repair is going to be upwards of $150. Since the time associated with replacing an individual cheaper component is prohibitive, they just replace the mainboard. So basically with a cheapo camera with few other components, your basically paying for a new camera plus time associated with disassembly, reassembly, etc. More expensive cameras have more higher quality modular components so the cost of repair will decrease relative to the cost of the camera. 

Seeing the image produced, my first instinct was damage from an impact, or a failed capacitor. I don't think sensor heat was the culprit here because the CCD is still producing an image. If the ccd itself was broken, you would get extreme distortion not the patterned artifacts shown in your photo. What I see is a failure somewhere in the data stream somewhere after analog to digital conversion. 

With that said, I think the thing just crapped out on you. Unless you left the thing in your car in the hot sun or put it in the oven I would have to say random failure from cheap components.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 12, 2007)

jedithebomber said:


> On average the cost of repair is going to be upwards of $150. Since the time associated with replacing an individual cheaper component is prohibitive, they just replace the mainboard. So basically with a cheapo camera with few other components, your basically paying for a new camera plus time associated with disassembly, reassembly, etc. More expensive cameras have more higher quality modular components so the cost of repair will decrease relative to the cost of the camera.
> 
> Seeing the image produced, my first instinct was damage from an impact, or a failed capacitor. I don't think sensor heat was the culprit here because the CCD is still producing an image. If the ccd itself was broken, you would get extreme distortion not the patterned artifacts shown in your photo. What I see is a failure somewhere in the data stream somewhere after analog to digital conversion.
> 
> With that said, I think the thing just crapped out on you. Unless you left the thing in your car in the hot sun or put it in the oven I would have to say random failure from cheap components.




Thank you very much for your help! 

With the cost of repair I thought it be the other way around. To have cheap cameras fixed it would be less and to have expensive cameras fixed would be a lot of money.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 12, 2007)

You said the camera is less than a year old.  Call Kodak and see if it is under warranty.  If so it will cost you shipping.  If not, I agree, P&S cameras are not worth fixing.  Buy a new one.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Oct 12, 2007)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You said the camera is less than a year old.  Call Kodak and see if it is under warranty.  If so it will cost you shipping.  If not, I agree, P&S cameras are not worth fixing.  Buy a new one.



I will probably call them and see if its under warranty.

Thank you gryphonslair99 and jedithebomber for your help.


----------

